# 5 gallon bucket sprayer ?



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Has anybody ever converted a 5 gallon bucket into a portable sidewalk gravity sprayer? Something that will ride around in the back of a truck and not break in five minutes. I'm a hustle up, get out of my way type worker. Most guys will take the salt in a 5 gallon bucket and set it down, throw a few hand fulls of salt, then walk 10 feet and do it again. I will walk at a fast pace with the bucket on my side. But I'm not getting any younger and all these storms are making me feel it. Plus we had some wet salt freeze up in some buckets during this real cold snap lately. Anyways, I want to build a sling type harness to help with the weight. And then a single spout but then have some sort of bar that is the width of a sidewalk so it can be done in one pass. And make it so it can quickly go from bucket to bucket. And then during the off season, I will rig up my truck brine sprayer to be able to fill up the buckets. I originally had a 15 gallon bucket idea and was going to strap it to a dolly, but that won't work quick on steps. So now I'm thinking five gallon bucket set up. Has anybody done anything like it?


----------



## LopatLT7495 (Jan 1, 2014)

Never thought of it or seen anything like it but that seems like a really cool idea. Also great productivity booster as well. Good luck.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/Broll-001-5-Gallon-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B004VNDWWK

http://fivegallonideas.com/bucket-dolly/


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Like this, but without a battery to charge and an extra machine. Gravity flow would work just fine. 




http://www.riverbendind.com/images/Sprayer_Sidewalk_Deicing.jpg Looking for a DIY version


----------



## Josh D (Jan 5, 2014)

I've built one. I had an old Earthway spreader, a round one, and a 5 gal bucket fit inside it just right. The spreader was pretty rusty so I stripped all the spreading components off it, kept the frame, wheels, ect, and set the bucket inside it. Use a hole saw to get the plumbing through, 3/4" bulkhead fitting, a small pvc valve is next, then 3/4" vinyl hose, to a 3/4" pvc bar with holes drilled in the bottom (I forget the size, start small, you can always go bigger). I basically calibrated it to my walking speed by measuring how much it put out over what area as I walked and kept enlarging the holes until it was right, although since its gravity you need to walk faster at first and slower at the end; it has less pressure as the volume goes down. I've got pictures on my work computer, I'll post them later. Jd


----------



## CleanCutL&S (Dec 19, 2013)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200392779_200392779 ?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I just ended up with one of these:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200449160_200449160

Unfortunately FedEx managed to smash all the plastic pipes off the bottom, still waiting to see about insurance claim... more likely I'll be making new ones...


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

$900 for a sidewalk sprayer? Hope it works good.


----------



## Mustang (Feb 20, 2004)

CleanCutL&S;1709897 said:


> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200392779_200392779 ?


How has this sprayer worked out for you? I've considered buying this for spraying lawns but wasn't sure how it would hold up.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

DodgeBlizzard;1710841 said:


> $900 for a sidewalk sprayer? Hope it works good.


I found one on ebay at a liquidation place (in Texas of all places). Looked like a demonstrator or a store return or something. It's stone-age simple, though, anyone who would buy one for its MSRP of $1299 on ASI's website is a fool, its essentially a hand cart with a big bucket on it, a pump and battery (like Northern Tool's $100 lawn sprayer for atvs). The boom is either abs or pvc pipe with holes drilled in it, and a threaded end with a quick connect for the extention. Oh plus a hose and wand...

This one was complete minus battery. I paid $300 including shipping (around $100 by itself). Unfortunately FedEx broke all the boom pipes so I will have to remake everything, still waiting on the seller regarding insurance...

If you're interested in seeing it in action, there is a youtube video of the smaller 5 gallon unit (this one is 15gal).


----------



## CleanCutL&S (Dec 19, 2013)

Mustang;1710918 said:


> How has this sprayer worked out for you? I've considered buying this for spraying lawns but wasn't sure how it would hold up.


Only had it this year, and only use it on one property (Retirement complex). But does seem well built and work good. But I think on lawns it would be inefficient.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Looks like a few of the holes have debris from the install. But very happy with the quick build.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Got a line on some 15 gallon drums. Might figure out a way to run a piece of pvc up to the top so I can turn it on and off without even bending over. I glued out to the shut off valve, but not beyond. This way I can try different length spray bars.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks like the price was right!


----------

